# Draft of New SOL



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

I have come across this news (i.e. The preliminary draft of new SOL), i thought to share it with you all. 

You may download it from 

http://www.skillsaustralia.gov.au/PDFs_RTFs/WWF_strategy.pdf


Actually i came to know after reading following article

Australian immigration changes update: Draft SOL released by Skills Australia

My Concern; Will this going to be introduced in April and will this be implemented in the same month? 

I am confuse with this statement " As a result, there's still no guarantee that all the occupations shown here will appear on the final list. Contrarily, there's every possibility that occupations which don't appear here could still appear on the new SOL when it's announced in April. " 


Regards,

Arshad


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

There are no COMPUTING PROFESSIONALS on the list??????
only *2611 - ICT business and systems analysts* is shown for IT professionals. 


shaharshad said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have come across this news (i.e. The preliminary draft of new SOL), i thought to share it with you all.
> 
> ...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes from teh new ACT list as well they have taken off all IT pros from the baselist and added them to the quota list


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

That's going to crush a whole lot of people's hopes of coming over!

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i am seriously thinking of considering canada..


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thats just a draft list and should change when announced in April


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

its also 2613 - Software and Application Programmers listed there 


I think they are more towards specializing the occupation rather than categorizing lot of occupations under one umbrella... Hope they would particularly include Computer Professional .. 



Gaurav said:


> There are no COMPUTING PROFESSIONALS on the list??????
> only *2611 - ICT business and systems analysts* is shown for IT professionals.


----------



## Zenji (May 24, 2009)

Will these changes affect those who have already applied in 2009?


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

No I guess. 



Zenji said:


> Will these changes affect those who have already applied in 2009?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

I think these are New Zealand codes, hopefully they would update them to AU codes. they we can generalize anything.


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

where it says these are NewZealand codes Shafqat?




shafaqat309 said:


> I think these are New Zealand codes, hopefully they would update them to AU codes. they we can generalize anything.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Excerpted some text from the para


_What does this draft list of specialised occupations mean for the new SOL?

Unfortunately this list raises more questions than it answers, so it's very hard to know.

While it's useful to finally have an indication of the occupations that will appear on the list (and reassuring that so many of the primary occupations appear, in contrast to what many feared), we must remember that this isn't the final list.

As a result, there's still no guarantee that all the occupations shown here will appear on the final list. Contrarily, there's every possibility that occupations which don't appear here could still appear on the new SOL when it's announced in April.

*It's also interesting to see that the occupations are all from the ANZSCO (Australia and New Zealand Skilled Classification of Occupations) as opposed to the previously used ASCO (Australian Skilled Classification of Occupations).*

While there have previously been hints and indications that the new SOL would switch to using the more current ANZSCO to classify occupations, it's still surprising that it hasn't been formally announced.

So, for now, I'd advise everyone to keep working and not make any rash decisions before the new SOL is formally introduced in April. In the meantime, I will continue monitoring the situation and provide updates as and when I receive them.

- Lauren Mennie is Casework Department Manager for the Australian Visa Bureau_


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

this makes me happy again.. ..




shafaqat309 said:


> Excerpted some text from the para
> 
> 
> _What does this draft list of specialised occupations mean for the new SOL?
> ...


----------

